# PVC conduit cutters



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

sprdave said:


> What are some inexpensive but working pvc conduit cutters? Under $50 but preferably cheaper, don't do alot of it, 1/2" and 3/4".
> cheapie but any good? http://www.homedepot.com/p/BrassCraft-Ratcheting-PVC-Cutter-T012-X/202351847
> 
> a couple others at homedepot
> ...


yep they are ,ok
go for the cheap ones


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the rigid pair and they work good as long as it's not to cold out.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

sprdave said:


> What are some inexpensive but working pvc conduit cutters? Under $50 but preferably cheaper, don't do alot of it, 1/2" and 3/4".
> cheapie but any good? http://www.homedepot.com/p/BrassCraft-Ratcheting-PVC-Cutter-T012-X/202351847[URL="http://[/quote"][/quote[/URL]]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

unless youre doing slab all day id just use a hacksaw. the m12 cutter looks pretty cool but i dont cut enough small pvc to have much use for it though


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I use my m12 hackzall with a metal blade on it to chop up pvc. I also use that to chop up emt, though I cut way more pvc.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a pair of the Cheap ones, and they work just fine. Don't waste your money on more expensive ones.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Love these.... GREENLEE


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sprdave said:


> What are some inexpensive but working pvc conduit cutters? Under $50 but preferably cheaper, don't do alot of it, 1/2" and 3/4".
> cheapie but any good? http://www.homedepot.com/p/BrassCraft-Ratcheting-PVC-Cutter-T012-X/202351847
> 
> a couple others at homedepot
> ...


Those are just fine.
The fancier type have replaceable blades but, for the price and the fact you are using it on very small conduits, justifies getting the low end tool.


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

Go with the ratchet greenlees, trust me


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

This is all I use on PVC and EMT


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

The cheap ones work really good give them a try, I had a pair.
I use to do lots of pvc. 
The ridged one always get screwed up with the spring in them. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I personally prefer the ratcheting klein. I did break the blade sometime ago and have not yet purchased a replacement (pricey!).
The ones that are at the home depot are more suitable for liquid tight. If they have the rigid ratchet style you would be better off.


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive had the brass craft from HD, and I currently use the Kleins. My old boss bought me the Kleins, ($80), which are good, but not worth the money. I would buy 2 of the $7 ones, in case the get lost or the blade breaks.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had the Klein ratcheting cutters for a few years now and like them. I haven't even had to replace the blades yet, they're still sharp.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Cow said:


> I've had the Klein ratcheting cutters for a few years now and like them. I haven't even had to replace the blades yet, they're still sharp.


I highly recommend them, I think I cut mine into some rebar! They work smooth.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We just buy a bunch of the cheapies and hurl them when they break.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Look closely at the three difference tools in question!

Note the tools that have the cutter attached to the ratchet, verses the
handles, it makes a big difference. the cheap one is junk!


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Never had a problem with Lenox. That $7 one will break after about 20 uses from the looks of it. http://www.acetoolonline.com/Lenox-12123-R1-PVC-Pipe-Cutter-p/len-12123.htm


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

daveEM said:


>


Exactly. A drywall saw, jigsaw, hacksaw, pipe cutter and cable cutter all in one. One of the few multifunction tools that actually works. Oh yeah, it's also a great sod cutter for fixing up the dog spots in the back yard in the spring  .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

½" to 2" Pvc. Burr-free cuts. Works great unless you're working off a ladder. I would love mine better if it had an incorporated belt hook.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

when I'm cutting pvc it seems like I'm always in a ditch, or mud, or on dirt, so I'd rather beat up the sawzall.


----------



## SK Sparky (Jul 8, 2011)

Get the greenlee ratcheting cutter I run TONS of PVC and those are by far the best. Fast, and convenient.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

sprdave said:


> What are some inexpensive but working pvc conduit cutters? Under $50 but preferably cheaper, don't do alot of it, 1/2" and 3/4".
> cheapie but any good?
> 
> Watch out for cheap tools. They are not well made and more importantly not well designed.
> ...


----------



## Incubus311 (Jan 10, 2014)

SK Sparky said:


> Get the greenlee ratcheting cutter I run TONS of PVC and those are by far the best. Fast, and convenient.


I agree. Nice clean/fast cut


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 15, 2012)

Looked at the Milwaukee. That thing is heavy as sch1tz. I stuck with my Ridgid ratcheting cutter and if I'm doing a stack, I'll just take the Milwaukee M18 Bandsaw to it


----------



## patrikjil (Apr 23, 2014)

The second one looks good


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I use my hackzall

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I've used a piece of concrete string to cut PVC.


----------

